# glow in the dark angels



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this posted on simple discus . I thought i would share with you.

http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/fauna_09_22/f26_25095481.jpg


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Weird Dave, I've seen glofish but this is unreal.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> *Weird Dave*, I've seen glofish but this is unreal.


Interesting moniker  The fish also lol You know if these are the same as glofish in that they are genetically modified?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats interesting....it is a glo gene thing, apparently they have convicts available like this too here's the story I found on it
Fluorescent cichlids produced in Taiwan | News | Practical Fishkeeping

here's a vid with a tank full of angels


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

one of the local dailies had them advertised at $30 ea


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They'll be illegal to own in Canada shortly I'd think.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking so too Effox, they are cool to see but I can't think the fish would be too happy being lit up all the time


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they are cool as well, no more night lights needed....I'll just use them....is it ethical treatment to do this however....geneticaly change these fish....it would be interesting for someone to do an experiement with them in a natural aquarium set up to see how the fish handle this new genetic make up....some times I wish man would just leave nature alone, but then, sometimes we come up with some interesting things.....just my thoughts...


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I saw that too, I was reading it and cant remember now but they use a gene from something and it was not from another fish. dont know if thats a good thing or what..lol



Ursus sapien said:


> one of the local dailies had them advertised at $30 ea


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are some cool fish, despite being very unnatural of them to be glowing since generally only the deep sea aquatic life glow (or so it seems).

For all we know, most of the food we consume nowadays are genetically modified. We just don't know it +.+ very scary.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i agree its very beautiful to watch but at the same time fish dont have the choice in the matter..now if those fish were ever in the wild they wouldnt have a chance to hide from predators because they glow so bright...somethings are just better left alone....just my thoughts


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they glow or are they just flourescent (need blacklight)? I highly doubt they glow in the dark and can light up a tank.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the danios are _black light_ responsive, same with these


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

jkam said:


> Do they glow or are they just flourescent (need blacklight)? I highly doubt they glow in the dark and can light up a tank.


They need light to flouresce, natural light, flourescent, actinic.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm taking it for granted the same science is used as on the danios. There was a good thread on it here before the crash 

Here's the Wiki link to the danio info.
GloFish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

wow! I'd be up for those. Really cool looking fish!!


----------

